

Apple has admitted its TV box is piece of crap - kritiqqr
http://amistakes.com/2013/04/17/apple-has-admitted-its-tv-box-is-piece-of-crap/

======
jezfromfuture
What a douchy website , you could have pasted that to twitter instead of waste
web space.

